# Has anyone ever used an inflatable kayak?



## Hammerhead54 (Jun 16, 2012)

My wife bought me an inflatable kayak as a gift and as I've never been in one or heard anything about them any input would be greatly appreciated.
On the one hand, it would be lightweight and easily stored, but I'm a little concerned about how they track in the water, durability, etc. 
If they are practical I'd probably keep it. If not, I think I'll just get a refund and buy a conventional kayak. Thanks in advance for any input or information.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

here's a link to a conversation regarding inflatables in the "canoes and kayaks" section

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=212022

my opinion, great for river yak/wading and small "no wake" lakes. Not so great for big lake use or for longer river paddles.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

I have the 8 foot inflatable sevyor. I got it in June I took it out a couple times. Water was so low this summer I never got a true feel of it. But the few times I did have out it was ok.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I saw a guy in an inflatable kayak out on Sharon Woods this month and he was low on air to say the least. He had about an inch of clearance before he was going to take in water, lol. Funniest thing I've ever seen...looked more like a submarine than a yak.

Brit-I've got an Intex inflatable boat (Seahawk II) and it is one of the coolest toys I own. I added benches to it, a trolling motor, and a fishfinder and the thing is perfect for river fishing and small ponds. It's a great way to bring a friend or children with you if they don't have a kayak. The only trade off with the added size is that it is slow. I'm lucky to move a half mile an hour if the river isn't moving.

I got mine for $99 bucks if you wait for it to go on sale on Amazon: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Intex-Seahawk-II-Boat-Set/dp/B00177J4XO/ref=cm_cmu_pg__header"]Amazon.com: Intex Seahawk II Boat Set: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41M-YzGRwOL[/ame]


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah just don't forget the pump at home when you're intending to take it on a 4 mile trip down the river... Right HOUSE? haha

Disclaimer::: this message is payback for telling the story of me falling flat on my face before even getting to the river!


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Don't forget that even though it is an inflatable boat you still need to get it licensed to legally use it on public waters. That has been one of the things holding me back so far, besides all the other costs.


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

My inlaw got me an inflatable kayak at a garage sale last night. Now it didn't come with any paperwork, so is there still anyway to get it registered?



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

jiginbrian said:


> My inlaw got me an inflatable kayak at a garage sale last night. Now it didn't come with any paperwork, so is there still anyway to get it registered?
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Go to OH DNR website. You can get contact info there to find stuff out. I think that is what I did. There should be local agencies to license the boat near you.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

jiginbrian said:


> My inlaw got me an inflatable kayak at a garage sale last night. Now it didn't come with any paperwork, so is there still anyway to get it registered?
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You don't need paperwork, just the numbers printed on the boat. It's somewhere around 25$ for 3 year registration.

The hard thing is to get the sticker to stay on after inflating and deflating several times. I'm re-glueing mine back on occasionally.


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

gibson330usa said:


> You don't need paperwork, just the numbers printed on the boat. It's somewhere around 25$ for 3 year registration.
> 
> The hard thing is to get the sticker to stay on after inflating and deflating several times. I'm re-glueing mine back on occasionally.


Thank you. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I think Quetico mike bought one about a week ago...


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

BassAddict83 said:


> Yeah just don't forget the pump at home when you're intending to take it on a 4 mile trip down the river... Right HOUSE? haha
> 
> Disclaimer::: this message is payback for telling the story of me falling flat on my face before even getting to the river!


Well played, Sir


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I think I might pass on my dad's Sea Eagle, and just wait until next season when I can hopefully afford a real kayak of my own. I know he's never had it licensed, and I just can't bring myself to pay to license a pool float lol.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Plus, if I ripped a hole in it on a rock, he would be pissed!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

yeah same as a belly boat used on public waters, most guys do the plastic license plate thing and it works out good so your not resticking the numbers. 

Salmonid


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

iv read reviews about them and they all say they move like tanks and have HORRIBLE tracking. i dont know how much i would trust it for fishing purposes. what if the hook accidentally snags the boat? now that i think about it, i'd like to watch that happen to somebody haha.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

This is the one I use. Not had a problem with it yet. I am planning on putting a floor in it this winter.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

I even pull my son in this. My inflatable is so cool it has a dingy. Lol


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

IGbullshark said:


> iv read reviews about them and they all say they move like tanks and have HORRIBLE tracking. i dont know how much i would trust it for fishing purposes. what if the hook accidentally snags the boat? now that i think about it, i'd like to watch that happen to somebody haha.


I'll post pics of my Seahawk later dude. The thing is no joke with a trolling motor on it! It's a lot thicker than most other "pool toys" and has multiple air chambers so it's more like sitting on a white-water raft than a cheap piece of plastic. The Sevylor is the same way, and I think it actually has 5 air-chambers instead of 3.

Check out this guy's picture on Amazon for the Intex 4. I've based most of my upgrades on his build:


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

WAREHOUSE said:


> I'll post pics of my Seahawk later dude. The thing is no joke with a trolling motor on it! It's a lot thicker than most other "pool toys" and has multiple air chambers so it's more like sitting on a white-water raft than a cheap piece of plastic. The Sevylor is the same way, and I think it actually has 5 air-chambers instead of 3.
> 
> Check out this guy's picture on Amazon for the Intex 4. I've based most of my upgrades on his build:


That is awesome. I could get behind that.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

There are a ton of videos on YouTube out there too if you guys want to see some of these inflatables in action. I'll try and get some pictures of mine. Here's a basic mod for the Sevylor which is pretty cool:


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

I have seen some very impressive upgrades on Youtube as well. Only problem is the teardown and inflation each time


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

IGbullshark said:


> iv read reviews about them and they all say they move like tanks and have HORRIBLE tracking. i dont know how much i would trust it for fishing purposes. what if the hook accidentally snags the boat? now that i think about it, i'd like to watch that happen to somebody haha.


They're definitely not going to win any races and I don't recommend them on larger lakes. But the material most of the better inflatables are made of is very durable, they bounce right off any river rocks. I've bounced hooks and lures off mine many times without a puncture. The only puncture I've had while using it was from when some jerk burned a truck seat right at a put-in point on the LMR and left the bank full of springs and small metal parts. Even then with a small puncture it takes a couple hours for the air to escape so it wouldn't have been that entertaining to see. I keep a patch kit on board and was able to finish my paddle no problem.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

gibson330usa said:


> They're definitely not going to win any races and I don't recommend them on larger lakes. But the material most of the better inflatables are made of is very durable, they bounce right off any river rocks. I've bounced hooks and lures off mine many times without a puncture. The only puncture I've had while using it was from when some jerk burned a truck seat right at a put-in point on the LMR and left the bank full of springs and small metal parts. Even then with a small puncture it takes a couple hours for the air to escape so it wouldn't have been that entertaining to see. I keep a patch kit on board and was able to finish my paddle no problem.


im not speaking from personal experiences, just what i read since i too was looking into buying one.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

For anyone shopping for a boat/kayak/inflatable...I've got all 3 and here's my 2 cents: If you mostly fish alone, I would definitely recommend a kayak above all else for fishing the rivers and small lakes. It's more mobile and faster than a kayak, but it's still hard to solo a river without someone else to give you a ride. Awesome for lakes and ponds though, and very customizable. If you want to bring a friend with you and you can't afford a second kayak/canoe, or if are short on storage space, then the inflatable is a great rig. It really is a blast for 2 people as long as you use a trolling motor on it and add some benches/seats. It isn't the best for fishing bigger lakes because of its slow speeds and cramped space, so you really need a bigger boat for that.


----------

